# Capturing surf action with the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 7, 2020)

> Here is a great showcase of the capabilities of the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III presented by Canon Europe.
> *From Canon Europe:*
> We’re pretty excited about this one: the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III or the champion of action and wildlife photography if you like. The ferociously fast pro DSLR introduces a number of full-frame EOS DSLR firsts, including RAW video, an all-new DIGIC processor and revolutionary intelligent autofocus.
> “It’s a game-changer,” says leading underwater surf photographer Ben Thouard, the first pro to shoot with Canon’s flagship pro DSLR. Teahupo’o in Tahiti, French Polynesia, is known as the most dangerous break in the world. With huge, powerful and fast-moving waves breaking over a coral reef just below the surface, it’s the ultimate professional surfing challenge. This is where Ben put the new Canon EOS-1D X Mark III to the test in a first hands-on action shoot, capturing talented Tahitian surfer Kauli Vaast from multiple...



Continue reading...


----------



## Viggo (Jan 7, 2020)

Stunning!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 7, 2020)

Viggo said:


> Stunning!



I usually find the promo stuff a bit stale, but this is remarkable.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 7, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I usually find the promo stuff a bit stale, but this is remarkable.


Absolutely! I don’t look at samples provided by Canon, because they are experts at making a mess of them. This, however, is gorgeous !


----------



## Berowne (Jan 7, 2020)

starting at 2:40 min, all the gear unprotected in salt-water?


----------



## AlanF (Jan 7, 2020)

Wasted on me - I couldn't hand hold that rig.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 7, 2020)

I saw this last night and thought it was incredible....


----------



## Kit. (Jan 7, 2020)

Berowne said:


> starting at 2:40 min, all the gear unprotected in salt-water?


Only the one with the supertele. The rest is in the underwater housings.

Still, I didn't listen to the voice... does Canon say that such use is covered by the warranty?


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 7, 2020)

Berowne said:


> starting at 2:40 min, all the gear unprotected in salt-water?


Well spotted. Thank you. Do not try this at home, kids.


----------



## amorse (Jan 7, 2020)

Beautiful video. I'm certainly looking forward to what others are able to create with this monster. 

I guess I'm of two minds on the body - it is a far cry from what I typically want/need and I find myself drawn into the concern over having no increase in resolution. With that said, the concept of a buffer you can't outrun at 16 fps is bananas and likely much more valuable to target users. I'm no doubt not the target user of this body, but I'm still keen to see what people can create with it. 

I'm also curious to see how this new low-pass filter performs. I'd be interested to see if it is much different that what is achievable with just minor raw processing.


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Jan 7, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Scuba photography is a passion of mine. The images in this promo are awesome and so was the video. Well done canon.

that being said most deep sea scuba divers are moving to mirrorless to reduce the weight and size of the rig. The camera is heavy and the scuba housing is also heavy to stop all water intrusions with deep dives. Plus I use 2 large strobes for better color.
I simply can’t carry all this weight around anymore. Even the young guys want something smaller; not Sony small but not 1dx big either.

I am very excited for the R sports body. I Hope that canon will bring their ergonomics to the table and the guts of the Mark 3. It should be terrific.


----------



## SlydeR (Jan 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Well spotted. Thank you. Do not try this at home, kids.



A master of the sea he is...gotta know your reef and swell for this...as soon as I saw it, it made the rear middle section of me tingle  Usually the surf photogs use a shield for the spray...seeing US$17,000 on a jetski breezing....and he also has to navigate left eye OVF...right eye waves


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jan 7, 2020)

Breathtaking, normally I skip promo videos but this one was worth watching. Must be a great camera also for birding and other wildlife action.


----------



## drama (Jan 7, 2020)

Agree, this is incredible. When did Canon start making good promos?!


----------



## Jim Corbett (Jan 7, 2020)

Is the shutter/mirror much quieter now, or it's the result of ducking in editing?


----------



## Janek (Jan 7, 2020)

Jim Corbett said:


> Is the shutter/mirror much quieter now, or it's the result of ducking in editing?



I believe he materials mentioned that mirror slap noise was reduced but it’s hard to guess if the sound in the promo video represents the real thing.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jan 7, 2020)

Janek said:


> I believe he materials mentioned that mirror slap noise was reduced but it’s hard to guess if the sound in the promo video represents the real thing.


Pretty sure that some reviewers will come up with measurements soon. For wildlife, a quieter shutter/mirror slap in the fast mode would be great.


----------



## ethanz (Jan 7, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> Breathtaking, normally I skip promo videos but this one was worth watching. Must be a great camera also for birding and other wildlife action.



but, but, need more reach for me birds


----------



## ethanz (Jan 7, 2020)

Jim Corbett said:


> Is the shutter/mirror much quieter now, or it's the result of ducking in editing?



I almost wonder if it sounds quieter (I heard it sound quieter in other videos too) because it is doing so many frames consecutively that the ear perceives it as just continuous.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 7, 2020)

ethanz said:


> I almost wonder if it sounds quieter (I heard it sound quieter in other videos too) because it is doing so many frames consecutively that the ear perceives it as just continuous.


Noticed that too, but saw a 1000 fps video of the shutter and mirror moving, and it’s MUCH more stable and accurate and I didn’t see any wobble, so I guess that would help.


----------



## Jim Corbett (Jan 7, 2020)

ethanz said:


> I almost wonder if it sounds quieter (I heard it sound quieter in other videos too) because it is doing so many frames consecutively that the ear perceives it as just continuous.


Agreed about the fast mode - it (perceivably) sounds more evened out, but it's the lower speeds too.


----------



## mariosk1gr (Jan 8, 2020)

a Long time ago Cinema was using 20fps for sometime to film movies. Imagine that with 1000+ buffer you can shoot 1min clips more or less with 14bit raw 20mpix images from this monster. I can't even imagine the latitude you gain and the flexibility in post production. Ofc a short film like this would cost a shutter for sure...! and again its cheaper than film lol!


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jan 8, 2020)

ethanz said:


> but, but, need more reach for me birds


I know as a birder, it is obviously still a trade-off between speed and resolution. In fact, I'd love to see such a camera with a 30 MP sensor and a crop mode for extreme speed-up. This would be a great move by Canon...


----------



## mariosk1gr (Jan 9, 2020)

I saw a couple of people to mention in their reviews about raw capabilities of 1dx III that it shoots 422 in raw recording. 422 is for the 10bit codec. Raw recording is 444... isn't it right?


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Jan 10, 2020)

Awesome video!


----------

